# Running Fuel out of Carburetor on 15hp Johnson



## tcjmiami (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually read the manual for the new to me 2003 15hp Johnson that I just bought.
I know it was just a momentary lapse of judgement . (-;

The manual actually tells you to not run the fuel out of the carburetor after use.

I have been doing this all my life when I did not plan on running an outboard more that a couple of days.

Any feed back on what I should actually do?

Tom


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Been thinking about this too,
I always run my outboard's carb dry,
if I'm not going out again the next day.
Unless there's an automatic oil mixing system for a 2 stroke.
My motivation is not just to prevent varnish deposits,
but also to empty the fuel system of ethanol.
I figure the less time the ethanol sits in my carb,
the less damage is going to occur.
I don't even know if a 2003 model is rated to run E10 gas
without sustaining fuel system damage.

Previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235492808


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats been out for a long time. Somewhere in my files I have an OMC newsletter or bullitan stating not to run the 2 stroke empty. I believe the reason was, the engine will still run when the oil in the crankcase has been depleted. I am considering welding a small coupling to the botom of the fuel bowl and then drilling a hole into it. A small pitcock or plug could be installed, then you could empty the bowl. A 10 second run should then clear the crankcase and not damage rings, rob bearings or top main. I want to find an old bowl for my engine first in case it turns bad.


----------

